# All my friends are not from countryside.



## brochy

Hi,me again.

为什么“All my friends are not from contryside.”要翻译成”不是我所有的朋友都来自乡下。“而不是“我所有的朋友都不来自乡下。” ?


----------



## chlorophylle

我发现这一点上，英语和法语是一样的。它们否定的是那个ALL，而不像中文里那样，虽然出现“全部”这字眼，却只是部分否定。


----------



## SuperXW

那句英语不对……没有那种说法。
我所有的朋友都不来自乡下：None of my friend is from the countryside. 
不是我所有的朋友都来自乡下： Not all my friends are from the countryside.


----------



## chlorophylle

楼上同学也许是对的。我的英语长久不用，几乎丢光了。

但是法语的情况是如此。这几天刚刚讨论过这个全部否定和部分否定与中文里的不同。

而且中文里句子中的双重否定意味肯定，并且加重肯定的语气。但法语里双重否定了,含义依旧是否定而已。英语是如何，等高手分析。


----------



## MèngDié

SuperXW said:


> 那句英语不对……没有那种说法.




英语里确实有这种说法。这个句子没有错。All my friends are not from the contryside. For example: All is not lost = Not all is lost.


----------



## chlorophylle

呵呵~ 我提供一句法文的，是法国一家有名的白糖厂的产品广告语：Tout ce qui est rose n'est pas Daddy.

也许不尽对，但为了大家能明白，我把这句做如下切割和对照。

Tout / ce qui est / rose / n'est pas / Daddy.
All   / which is   / rose / isn't        / Daddy.

因为Daddy这种糖的包装是粉红色的，市场占有量大。认为会有一些小厂为了混淆视听，就也把包装做得跟它家类似。
这句广告语曾被批评语气狂妄。因为它是在提醒人们：注意哦，并不是所有粉红色的（东西）都是咱Daddy家的哦。

 开始我也很不能理解，以为这是全部否定，请教了人才知是部分否定。在这一点上，法文和中文习惯不同。


----------



## MèngDié

Chlorophylle 同学的回复让我想起了一个很常见的谚语：All that glitters is not gold. / Tout ce qui brille n'est pas or. 英语和法语的语序是一样的。*闪光*的*不一定都是金子。*Interesting to note that in Spanish they say "No todo lo que brilla es oro" (不是所有发光的都是金子），就和中文语序比较相近了。


----------



## xiaolijie

> Interesting to note that in Spanish they say "No todo lo que brilla es oro" (不是所有发光的都是金子），就和中文语序比较相近了。


I think the above pattern is standard in English also.

Colloquial version:
_All my friends are not from the contryside.
All that glitters is not gold._

Standard version:
_Not all my friends are from the contryside.
Not all that glitters is gold._


----------



## SuperXW

哦，那就是我错了，也可以那样说。看他们的解释吧，他们英语都很好。：）
不过我就有了另一个问题了，All my friends are not... 这里的are可以用is吗？ 因为你们其他的例句都是用is的……


----------



## xiaolijie

> All my friends are not... 这里的are可以用is吗？ 因为你们其他的例句都是用is的……


The plural verb is due to the plural form of the noun preceding it: _my friends + are_...
(but: _all that + glitters_...; _all + is_....the nouns here are not in plural form)

By the way, I'd like to elaborate a bit on my earlier reply:
Because we often see "_All that glitters is not gold_", _"All is not lost"_,..., it's easy to assume that this pattern is the norm; but if you just make fresh but similar sentences, standard grammar requires that *"not" has to go in front of the word that you want to negate*:

_All went there! > < No, not all went there_! ("_All didn't go there_" doesn't sound very good).
_Only John went > < Not only John. Mary went, too! _("_Only John didn't go_" has a different meaning!)


----------



## SuperXW

I see. Thanks, xiaolijie.


----------



## brochy

xiaolijie said:


> I think the above pattern is standard in English also.
> 
> Colloquial version:
> _All my friends are not from the contryside.
> All that glitters is not gold._
> 
> Standard version:
> _Not all my friends are from the contryside.
> Not all that glitters is gold._


So,"All my friends are not from contryside." and "Not all my friends are from the countryside." mean the same thing?


----------



## xiaolijie

brochy said:


> So,"All my friends are not from the countryside." and "Not all my friends are from the countryside." mean the same thing?


*Yes! *

(But also "No!", as you can take "All my friends are not from the countryside" as to mean "None of my friends are from the countryside". The standard version is therefore safer to use.)


----------



## brochy

Thanks,*xiaolijie.* You mean "All my friends are not from the countryside" has two meanings?


----------



## xiaolijie

Yes, potentially (espcially when you're in an argumentative mood ), but in communicative situations, the context will usually make clear what it's intended to mean.


----------



## brochy

Thank you,guys.It confused me before.And many people don't have a very clear idea about this sentense.Now I understand it.And special thanks to *xiaolijie.*


----------



## BODYholic

brochy said:


> Hi,me again.
> 
> 为什么“All my friends are not from countryside.”要翻译成”不是我所有的朋友都来自乡下。



I don't think the Chinese translation tallies with the English sentence.

"All my friends are not from (the) countryside" -> All my friends may be from the city, mountains or even Planet of Krypton, but *none *(not a single soul) came from the countryside.

"不是我所有的朋友都来自乡下" -> I can't say for sure that ALL my friends are from the countryside but I'm quite certain there are *a few* of them came from there. (Note: 不是所有 = 一些/有些)

If you want to say "All my friends are not from (the) countryside" in Chinese, it should be "我所有的朋友都不是来自乡下的。". Or you may also say "我没有来自乡下的朋友。".

Hope this helps.


----------



## Zhengke

xiaolijie said:


> I think the above pattern is standard in English also.
> 
> Colloquial version:
> _All my friends are not from the contryside.
> All that glitters is not gold._
> 
> Standard version:
> _Not all my friends are from the contryside.
> Not all that glitters is gold._





xiaolijie said:


> *Yes! *
> 
> (But also "No!", as you can take "All my friends are not from the countryside" as to mean "None of my friends are from the countryside". The standard version is therefore safer to use.)



当年学英语就没弄清楚这个，多谢xiaolijie的解释


----------



## Anczan

大家好，

那麽我可不可以說： “我所有的朋友不都是來自鄉下”，英文翻譯成：Not all of my friends come from countryside.?

多謝！


----------



## xiaolijie

That is right, Anczan, but it should sound better to add a 的 to the end of your sentence:

“我所有的朋友不都是來自鄉下的”


----------



## Anczan

Thank you xiaolijie


----------

